# Let's see those smiles



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## PaintedMeadows (Oct 2, 2007)

What a cute little toothless grin!! Here are 2 of my boys.


----------



## Jill (Oct 2, 2007)

My favorite goober... Believe it or not, he is actually a gorgeous horse but can also do the best impression of a goober:


----------



## Mona (Oct 2, 2007)

Say CHEESE!


----------



## Nancy (Oct 2, 2007)

They are all sooooo cute. I don't have any smiles but, will defenately be trying to get a few.


----------



## wiccanz (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are SO cute!!


----------



## Buckskin gal (Oct 2, 2007)

Heh Mona, I want to know what brand of toothpaste this one uses? Don't recall seeing such beautiful white teeth on a horse!



: Mary



Mona said:


> Say CHEESE!


----------



## drk (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## drk (Oct 2, 2007)

Cheeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Oct 2, 2007)

Sheesh. I completely forgot my favourite one. This is how our Mickey sleeps. Must have really good dreams.


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh man I am still laughing!!! Barnbum....I love the pic of your little guy :bgrin They are all so funny!!!! Thanks for the laugh :aktion033:


----------



## hrselady (Oct 3, 2007)

This is the only one I have smiling!! But its such a good smile.. (looks like it may even have a laugh with it)


----------



## Meavey (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh and does a closed mouth smile with wink also count? :bgrin


----------



## normajeanbaker (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## CritterCountry (Oct 3, 2007)

I am dying laughing at this thread..here is my contributions..


----------



## Jessica_06 (Oct 5, 2007)

These are oh so great how did you have a camera at that right moment! Any more?


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 5, 2007)

:lol: great photos.



:


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 5, 2007)

I keep coming back to this thread everyday!!!!! Is there a way we can just keep it active lol :bgrin It makes me laugh every time!


----------



## Fancy Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Smile!!! :bgrin


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2007)

normajeanbaker said:


>


I've always been partial to that girl right there. That picture made me giggle out loud



:


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 5, 2007)

hahahah why do her lips look blue??? :bgrin


----------



## BeckyG (Oct 6, 2007)

:bgrin[SIZE=10pt] *LOL*[/SIZE] :bgrin

These pics are sooooo fun!!

Here is Blaze giving it a "Big Hee-Haw"


----------



## Reble (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 6, 2007)

Lace smiling

not the best smile






here she is with a smile for her 05' foal


----------



## normajeanbaker (Oct 7, 2007)

> hahahah why do her lips look blue???


She was eating a mint flavored likit and she is nothing to neat when eating them



:

Jen


----------



## Charlene (Oct 7, 2007)

all of these pictures are SOOO cute! here's mine, emma and rebel meeting for the first time. "hi little girl!!"...


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 8, 2007)

this is Sagebrush Tamale's Austin Tatious






and my mini mule Eve (don't ya just love that green lipstick LOL)






and my friend Melanie with her horse Shiloh who smiles on command!


----------



## jdomep (Oct 9, 2007)

My avatar is my little Vernon



CHEESE!


----------



## suz (Oct 13, 2007)

Here's Mocko's smile :bgrin


----------



## Arabpintogirl2 (Oct 13, 2007)

Here is Jet's smile. I have lots of pictures of him showing off his smile, but this one he looks like he's smiling saying "ha ha, you just brushed me and now I'm getting all dirty again", lol :bgrin .






-Carrie


----------



## HaazeMinis (Oct 13, 2007)

AWE!



: He looks so good!!!!!



:

Where is my pictures though. :bgrin :lol:

Jeri



Arabpintogirl2 said:


> Here is Jet's smile. I have lots of pictures of him showing off his smile, but this one he looks like he's smiling saying "ha ha, you just brushed me and now I'm getting all dirty again", lol :bgrin .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

